
Ask HN: How should one prepare for a data science interview? - Rogerh91
Hey guys,<p>Looking into data science careers right now, what are resources to check out and difficult topics I should review to prepare for a data science interview?
======
tixocloud
Depending on the job descriptions, I'd say you'll probably need to be able to
describe how you would analyze common problems (i.e. how do you do a cluster
analysis, how do you ensure it's statistically significant, etc.)

You might even be asked to do case studies, analyze some data and present the
insights. It depends on the culture of the company and what role you'll be
undertaking. I would say that it doesn't help if you are great at presenting.

~~~
Rogerh91
Thanks for this! :)

